# Arrow setup



## Lakertaker44 (Jan 23, 2019)

Curious to know what arrow setup you guys are running for whitetails. I’m shooting 340 spine hunter xt with a 100 grain sevr mechanical broadhead. Total arrow weight is just 400 grains coming out of a 70lb bow. Not sure if 400g is enough to have confidence for good penetration and to increase arrow weight for penetration, or keep it down for speed. Fairly new to archery and would like to hear what you guys run


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm shooting 30 inch Heritage classics (10 gr. per inch) with 100 gr brass inserts. With a 250gr. VPA (three blade) or Cutthroat ( Singal bevel) broadheads (650 gr total) out of a 43# 1962 Bear Kodiak recurve. Haven't shot a deer with this set up yet but I'm sure it will not have any issues. My son is shooting basically same arrow weight out of his 50# longbow and got pass threws on both of his deer last year ,both adult deer.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

OP 400 gr is plenty, they aren't bullet proof. First of all what is your DL and how long are your arrows (carbon to carbon). What bow? Given proper spine if the bow is properly tuned to provide perfect arrow fight you will have no issue with penetration. Does this guarantee pass throughs? Oh course it doesn't but it gives you the most forgiving performance in cases of "missed in by that much"! I'm running 372-388 with expandables at 71# and 60# respectively.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I was shooting something similar. 70 lbs, 29” draw length, 350 arrows and a 100 gr rage, total arrow weight was around 450. I shot a nice 200+lb buck this fall with a perfect broadside shot and got around 5” of penetration. I literally “wounded him to death”. I gave him 2 1/2 hours before I began tracking, then jumped him after following the blood trail for 150 yards. I gave him 4 more hours and tracked him another 150ish yards before finding him dead. It was at that moment, I swore I would never shoot that arrow set up again.

I watched the video below, then watched every video on The Ranch Fairy’s YouTube channel and I’m now in the process of finding a better set up. I’m starting with some 250 spine Black Eagle Rampage arrows and a Ranch Fairy field point test kit. It includes field points from 200-300 grains in 25 gr increments. I might test out some 300 spine before I make my final decision. My goal is to get an arrow weight over 550 with close to 20% FOC using these arrows, weighted inserts and a cut on contact broad head. After 5-7 years, I’m finally done with mechanicals!!

I found the Ranch Fairy very annoying at first, but once you get through his quirks, his content is eye-opening. I recommend you check out his YouTube channel and/or log onto the Ashbybowhunting.org for a TON of information on this topic.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't stand that fairy guy. He is correct on arrow setups though. He get all his info from Dr Ed Ashby and hopefully folks will recognise that. What ever works to get the word out I guess.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Thill, not having all your info the spine seems a tad weak. It’s not just the flight it’s what happens when the arrow impacts the animal. This extreme FOC bit is really out of hand. 300 grains up front hides a lot of tuning issues. Stick bow guys yep they need all they can get. I’ll say it again arrow flight, if you impact the target / arrow mass is the least of your worries


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

454casull said:


> Thill, not having all your info the spine seems a tad weak. It’s not just the flight it’s what happens when the arrow impacts the animal. This extreme FOC bit is really out of hand. 300 grains up front hides a lot of tuning issues. Stick bow guys yep they need all they can get. I’ll say it again arrow flight, if you impact the target / arrow mass is the least of your worries


Yes, my arrow spine was too weak. I think my issues are more related to using a 2-blade mechanical and not total arrow weight or FOC. But I’ve encountered a few issues that concern me and they could all be related to my choice of broad head. Still, the information on Ashbybowhunting.org and The ranch fairy’s channel makes complete sense to me. The evidence is clear that if I want to achieve better penetration, quicker kills and better arrow flight, I need to increase my weight and FOC. When you hit a deer perfectly broadside and the arrow changes direction on impact (and in my case, the broad head snaps off), a change is warranted. I’m not recommending anyone change their arrow set up based on my failures, but I am recommending people do some research and fully understand the variables that are in their control to increase arrow lethality. 

https://www.ashbybowhunting.org/


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm changing something about my setup this year. 2 shots last season with very little penetration both under 20 yards. 340 spine vaps and 100 grain rage. 

Thinking about switching to a heavier arrows and single bevel after reading and watching a ton about them.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I wasn’t there but your BH breaking off is similar to a situation I encountered but the arrow didn’t change direction it didn’t hit the deer square and the whipping action wrecked the ferrule. Seen it happen at 3D shoots with aluminum, snapped the arrow clean on impact. If more weight is what you want have at it, just be anal about arrow flight and you will see better penetration an accuracy as a result. To all, if you add mass to the tip remember it will change the dynamic spine of your arrow, esp in extremes. It will require re-tuning and in most cases new stiffer arrows


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know about others here but I bare shaft tune every bow I have.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> I don't know about others here but I bare shaft tune every bow I have.


Never used to like this but I cannot deny the results, set up is soooo much more forgiving. BTW using 1 3/8" Grim Reapers at 60#, 1 3/4" at 71#. Only problem here is you have to have solid form or you could be chasing your tail. BTW running appx 11-12% FOC.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Those Reapers leave some nasty holes. I know a guy shooting some out of his xbow.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Longest I've ever stayed with a BH and I don't see it changing any time soon.


----------



## Lakertaker44 (Jan 23, 2019)

454casull said:


> OP 400 gr is plenty, they aren't bullet proof. First of all what is your DL and how long are your arrows (carbon to carbon). What bow? Given proper spine if the bow is properly tuned to provide perfect arrow fight you will have no issue with penetration. Does this guarantee pass throughs? Oh course it doesn't but it gives you the most forgiving performance in cases of "missed in by that much"! I'm running 372-388 with expandables at 71# and 60# respectively.


I’m shooting 28” dl with 28” arrows out of a 2016 mathews z3 solocam. I bought the bow when I was 15 and have grow since, may consider this summer increasing dl and poundage but I’m in not too worried about that. Is there any way I could increase total arrow weight to maybe 425-450 if it would make a difference? Maybe heavier inserts? I’m not sure how increasing arrow weight will affect the spine or arrow flight.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

You are boarder line spine right now, adding weight to the front will make your arrow behave weaker. You lose about 1fps per 5 grains of mass added. Do the math and see if it is worth the trouble. Heavier arrows will make the bow quieter, won’t argue that. I believe KE equation is mass x FPS squared divided by 540240, prof Goggle can help. I would work on perfect arrow flight, center shot at factory recommended distance then yoke tune, the Z3 has yokes right? Worked on a couple z7s but not a Mathews guru by any means


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I mentioned it before but not sure many get it. Arrow flight is one aspect but the arrow when impacting a target be it foamier of living tissue in will bend momentarily before it recovers then move forward. Weaker spines may lose just enough to hinder penetration to a degree.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Btw the Mathews has a draw length specific cam, no adjusting, well nothing major 1/8” by twisting the threads. Any more is a cam replacement.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

That's definitely flirting with being too weak of spine. Are you actually shooting 70 lbs? Just because it's a 70 lb bow doesn't mean that's what you're shooting. If your limb bolts are backed off it could be less, if they're buried it could be as much as a couple pounds more, just an fyi. Knowing how many lbs you're actually putting into your arrow can make a difference if you're right on the edge of two recommended spines based on your arrow length, as I happen to be.

I always am in favor of being on the stiff side of my recommended spine. That way if you want to add weight later for playing with FOC there's no risk. I prefer a heavier arrow set-up myself, so a stiffer spine helps with that as well.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I’m most cases yes stiffer spine will be heavier but there are cases, GT Velocity that is not true


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Im running hoyt helix, a 300 spine Easton FMJ, with 100 grain wasp jak knifes or rage 2 blade hypos, 29" 72 lbs, just shy of 500Grains overall, shot 4 deer with this setup last fall, first one being a doe I purposely shoulder shot at 22 yards with a complete pass through. broke near shoulder blade, clipped far leg bone and she didn't make it 30 yards. other 3 were right behind the shoulder where I normally shoot, complete pass through on all shots, I have 100% confidence in this setup.


----------

